# Wood in Green Bay WI



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

I am new to turning and just compeleted a turning class at a Woodcraft sotre about a half hour away over the weekend. Now I am itching to get turning. I bought a grab bag of 2x2 stock in various lengths but I am looking for some bigger peices. Just wondering if anyone knows of any good sources of turning wood in the Green Bay Wisconsin area. We do have a woodworking store called Woodworkers Depot, they have some but not very much and I do not want to have to drive a half hour to Woodcraft all the time. I have seen a couple of sources online but the turning stock is limited. At this time I have been glueing pine boards together than planning them for larger stock but am getting a little tired of that so any suggestions woudl be great.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Call your local tree services and check craigslist. I get tons of free wood from tree services who have more than they know what to do with. Since I don't have a lathe, most of what I get turns into firewood for my wood shop.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

A friends woodpile is a great place to get turning stock. And slightly green wood is a blast to turn...Bill..


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

*wood*

So can I just take wood off a wood pile and get the bark off of it and turn it, does it need to dry for a certain time period? I assume that if I turn it while it is still somewhat wet it will warp when it dries.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi John. I'm from appleton, I don't turn any wood but I have seen a bunch of guys on craigslist advertising wood. Find one of the guys on craigslist selling rough wood and call him and ask what he has that you can use for turning. Also I buy my rough oak from schmidt lumber in shawno. They have good prices on rough lumber so you might want to give them a call and see what they have for turning stock.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

If you go to CL look in the free area. There will usually be a tree down somewhere offering free wood to haul. Turning green, I just leave the bark on and turn it away. Yes if green it will warp or split but still a great way to learn your way around the lathe..Bill..


----------

